# Some questions about the HD 8.9



## Feynman (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,
I recently purchased the HD 8.9 and have a few questions. I am a big Amazon fan for many years.

1. We have around 30 movies and TV series that we downloaded to a big PC here. The HD does not come close to holding these items. Can I move the specific items I wish to watch from the hard-drive to the HD ? (I do not want to download through the Wifi connections) Watch them on the HD while I am on the road. Return home, delete, and add different movies?

2. I have five different email addresses (work, personal, family, basic web communications, etc.) How does the HD work in this case? Does it handle multiple accounts?

3. Really, how good is the Web browser on the HD ? performance ? ability to work over several hours, the ability to download from Web sites ? 

4. IF I download Google Chrome to the HD and I log into the Google system will all my bookmarks be available? 
Does the Gmail application provide the same services as on the PC? Will i see current folders, old emails, contacts, etc. ? 

5. IS this device just an Amazon services device (nothing wrong with that) or can it do Web and mail functions as well as other pads?

6. How does reading Kindle books on the HD compare to the new Kindle reader or the older keyboard reader?

Thank You for your time and answers. Lots of questions from a happy Amazon customer.

Dr. Spencer Grant


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Dr.  I'll do my best to answer some of them.

1.  Yes you can.  The video format must be .mp4 however and be "unprotected" (i.e. DRM free) and you can "sideload" them using the USB cable that comes with your Kindle by plugging that directly into your computer - no wifi required.  Move them into the Kindle's video folder and you can find them in the "Personal Videos" app on the Fire.  If movies are DRM-free but not in .mp4 format you can download Handbrake on your computer (free) and convert that way - including reducing size if you'd like.  I've been doing that a lot with handbrake for this very reason - to move some videos onto my FireHD!

2.  Yes you can easily add all 5 accounts using the native Kindle email app which I find quite nice

3.  Silk is fine but it has closed on me several times (aside from the closing randomly, no issues with it).  I've also downloaded the 1mobile application so I could get the Dolphin web browser.  I use that sometimes too -- no random shutting down but then I haven't used it as much as Silk

4.  Not a Chrome user so I can't help with that one - sorry

5.  I can't compare to other pads as this is the first tablet I've owned (though the mother in law has an ipad and I've played with it a bit).  It does of course excel at Amazon content delivery but I haven't had too much problem doing other non-Amazon things either.  Just like any computer / operating system, it is all about learning what it can do and figuring out how to make it do the other stuff you want it to do 

6.  I have the no-frills Kindle (the one below the Kindle Touch...whatever that is called).  It is much much lighter of course and very easy on the eyes and great for just reading words.  (Fairly useless for magazines, photography books...that type of thing).  That said, I've had no problem at all reading with the Kindle HD, I just don't hand hold it very long (too heavy).  I actually prefer it to the basic kindle because of the extra real estate (I have the 8.9).

I have to admit, I have used my FireHD far more than I expected to - I have been pleasantly surprised.

Have fun and enjoy it!
sue


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Feynman said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased the HD 8.9 and have a few questions. I am a big Amazon fan for many years.
> 
> 1. We have around 30 movies and TV series that we downloaded to a big PC here. The HD does not come close to holding these items. Can I move the specific items I wish to watch from the hard-drive to the HD ? (I do not want to download through the Wifi connections) Watch them on the HD while I am on the road. Return home, delete, and add different movies?


No real experience with any but Amazon source movies so I'll refer this question to others.



> 2. I have five different email addresses (work, personal, family, basic web communications, etc.) How does the HD work in this case? Does it handle multiple accounts?


Easy -- For most of the major providers the set up is dead easy, nearly automatic. It's a bit more work if you have your own domain because then you have to know the incoming and outgoing servers, but it works just fine. And any folders you have set up in the web client will be available via the Fire email client.



> 3. Really, how good is the Web browser on the HD ? performance ? ability to work over several hours, the ability to download from Web sites ?


I'd say it's meant for casual browsing not for heavy duty work.



> 4. IF I download Google Chrome to the HD and I log into the Google system will all my bookmarks be available?
> Does the Gmail application provide the same services as on the PC? Will i see current folders, old emails, contacts, etc. ?


Don't know that you can do that without rooting the Fire. Again, I'll defer to someone else. But, yes, GMail syncs quite nicely including folders etc that you have on the web.



> 5. IS this device just an Amazon services device (nothing wrong with that) or can it do Web and mail functions as well as other pads?


Just? No. But mostly, yeah. Amazon makes no secret of the fact that they're selling it basically at cost hoping for profit from you buying content through them.



> 6. How does reading Kindle books on the HD compare to the new Kindle reader or the older keyboard reader?


Completely different experience since it's NOT an eInk screen. There are three color choices and brightness can be adjusted but it is still basically a backlit screen that shines light into your eyes. That's very tiring to some people which makes it not good for long reading sessions.



> Thank You for your time and answers. Lots of questions from a happy Amazon customer.
> 
> Dr. Spencer Grant


Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Feynman said:


> 3. Really, how good is the Web browser on the HD ? performance ? ability to work over several hours, the ability to download from Web sites ?


I don't think this part of your question was specifically answered, but yes, you can download from websites. After downloading, you can go to your notifications or to "downloads" in the browser menu to see your downloads. Tapping on the download will bring you to a popup asking which app to use with the download.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Feynman said:


> Hello,
> 1. We have around 30 movies and TV series that we downloaded to a big PC here. The HD does not come close to holding these items. Can I move the specific items I wish to watch from the hard-drive to the HD ? (I do not want to download through the Wifi connections) Watch them on the HD while I am on the road. Return home, delete, and add different movies?


I have the 32GB model and currently keep about 5 personal movies at a time on my HD. There is an issue with the Amazon Personal video app where the title of the videos is not shown. That's okay for some of my video podcasts, but is not helpful on my movies. As seen in my screenshot, you get a bunch of thumbnails. I am going to suggest to Amazon that they allow a list view as well. You can see the title of the video if you longpress on it to see the filename. I've submitted the filename issue to Amazon, it was escalated to the developers and I've been advised that it will be fixed in an update.












Feynman said:


> 4. IF I download Google Chrome to the HD and I log into the Google system will all my bookmarks be available?
> Does the Gmail application provide the same services as on the PC? Will i see current folders, old emails, contacts, etc. ?


Google Chrome is working for me and I am able to see my synced bookmarks. Gmail is a bit wonky. I'd advise going to the XDA Developers forum for in-depth information http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1782


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll note that I've been very happy with accessing my GMail using the native Fire app...I have access to my folders, etc, and it was a snap to set up.

Betsy


----------



## Feynman (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

I want to thank all the people that replied to my questions. I really appreciate it !!

For the two of you who send me a question. I am not a medical doctor. While it is true that I am a doctor, it is not medical, it is in theoretical physics.

For most medical problems I suggest Tylenol or Tequila.

Thanks again for the answers.

Dr Spencer Grant


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Feynman said:


> While it is true that I am a doctor, it is not medical, it is in theoretical physics.


Aaah....I was wondering if "Feynman" was a tribute to Richard Feynman. One of my heroes...

Betsy


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Feynman said:


> For the two of you who send me a question. I am not a medical doctor. While it is true that I am a doctor, it is not medical, it is in theoretical physics.


Bazinga!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah....I was wondering if "Feynman" was a tribute to Richard Feynman. One of my heroes...
> 
> Betsy


Surely you jest, Mr. Feynman...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Only one of the books by or about Feynman that I have...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait until I get my HD 8.9 (yes, I found out what my Christmas present will be a little early!)


----------



## theruleslawyer (Dec 18, 2012)

Feynman said:


> 4. IF I download Google Chrome to the HD and I log into the Google system will all my bookmarks be available?
> Does the Gmail application provide the same services as on the PC? Will i see current folders, old emails, contacts, etc. ?


You can sideload chrome, but I think you need the googleframework APK for the sync services to work. Its not hard and can be done without root. You'll want to install the framework first or the sync might not work.


----------

